# Anyone hunted in cleats?



## snook24 (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm sick of taking slides down some mountains haha so I'm debating on trying a high top cleat of some kind. Has anyone tried this for the steep mountains? Pros and cons?


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 15, 2013)

No but I was given some to wear while climbing Glaciers in Alaska. Was told they weren't liable is I didn't wear them...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 15, 2013)

Could dig in to far or grab unevenly and cause twisted ankle or
foot.......

I will stick with my snake boots and a good walking stick....


----------



## snook24 (Jan 15, 2013)

That was my concern so I thought I'd see who had tried it...kinda thought the high tops would help against that. Just trying to make things easier and avoid getting hurt a long way from the truck.


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Jan 15, 2013)

I think that wouldn't be a bad idea, but your dogs are going to be killing you most likely. Especially the first 5-10 wears since you will need to break them in, pain might ease up after break in but I would think there still going to be killing you. Remember cleats aren't  built for hiking, and they defiantly don't offer much cushioning. Just a little food for thought.

I hardly slip while in the woods since I like to ease my way through just in case I run into something plus I like looking for fresh tracks, rubs, and scat. Ive always making sure I've got a good footing since I already have bad ankles and knees. There's always the occasional slip when there's a lot of leaves on the ground or when it's wet out, but I'm very careful when hunting by myself which is about 90% of the time.


----------



## snook24 (Jan 15, 2013)

Good points thanks. Maybe ill just invest in some boots with really aggressive tread


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Jan 15, 2013)

No problem.


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Jan 15, 2013)

Try danner boots with the danner bob sole


----------



## snook24 (Jan 15, 2013)

I'll look into them...u had any issues with danner soles coming off? Every pair of Rockys I've owned have come off so I'm looking into other brands


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 15, 2013)

snook24 said:


> Good points thanks. Maybe ill just invest in some boots with really aggressive tread



Bingo.  There are lots of boots out there with some seriously aggressive tread.  They will offer more support, as most cleats don't have a plantar shank and are thinner. They are also probably less durable.  I took a few spills this year, but nothing terrible.  Thought I broke my arm when thr point of my elbow landed on the point of a rock, but after a couple weeks, I was good as gold.  I bought a pair of mid height wolverines with some nice tread, but am displeased.  Maybe my pair was defective, but they weren't waterproof like they had advertised.


----------



## snook24 (Jan 15, 2013)

Killer Kyle said:


> Bingo.  There are lots of boots out there with some seriously aggressive tread.  They will offer more support, as most cleats don't have a plantar shank and are thinner. They are also probably less durable.  I took a few spills this year, but nothing terrible.  Thought I broke my arm when thr point of my elbow landed on the point of a rock, but after a couple weeks, I was good as gold.  I bought a pair of mid height wolverines with some nice tread, but am displeased.  Maybe my pair was defective, but they weren't waterproof like they had advertised.


Glad your arms ok... Lol I've also done some damage to myself but sitting for a few min usually fixes it right up. Ok so maybe stay away from the wolverines then


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 15, 2013)

I am looking for some new boots for this upcoming season as well, and I'm thinking about trying some Merrells.  They have three different models with some decent tread:  Moabs, Geomorphs, and Phoenix.  Here is a link:

http://www.merrell.com/US/en-US/Mobile/Product.mvc.aspx/30585M


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 15, 2013)

snook24 said:


> I'll look into them...u had any issues with danner soles coming off? Every pair of Rockys I've owned have come off so I'm looking into other brands



That's because Rockies are junk, no offense.  I think most slips occur when hunters are descending.  There is a technique to descending steep slopes.  Don't walk with your toes pointed straight forward like you would on level ground.  This puts all your weight on the ball of your foot and you aren't taking advantage of the full tread of your boot.  Instead, the first part of your foot to touch ground should be the side.  Use the edge of your boot to initiate contact, then bring the rest of the sole with it.  It's hard to describe in writing, but once you figure it out, it becomes second nature.
Also, adjust your center of gravity according to the angle of terrain.  If you lean too far back, your heels will abandon you.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 15, 2013)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> That's because Rockies are junk, no offense.  I think most slips occur when hunters are descending.  There is a technique to descending steep slopes.  Don't walk with your toes pointed straight forward like you would on level ground.  This puts all your weight on the ball of your foot and you aren't taking advantage of the full tread of your boot.  Instead, the first part of your foot to touch ground should be the side.  Use the edge of your boot to initiate contact, then bring the rest of the sole with it.  It's hard to describe in writing, but once you figure it out, it becomes second nature.
> Also, adjust your center of gravity according to the angle of terrain.  If you lean too far back, your heels will abandon you.




Guys, DON'T EVEN GET ME STARTED ON MY RANT ABOUT ROCKIES!  AAAAAHHHHHH.  I had a pair of Rocky side zip snake boots. First, part of the left sole started coming unattached, so I glued it.  Then, the exact same thing happened to my right sole....so I reglued it.  Then the left came almost completely off, so I glued it, and TIED it.  Then, I had to reglue and retie the right one.  Guys...I looked like a freaking hobo walking around with my boot soles tied on!   ....and then that fateful day arrived.....
On a turkey hunt in the mountains, my left sole came completely off, and the waterproof lining came completely undone inside, and so I called it a day, and walked back to my car with basically nothing on but a stiff sock of a boot.  Rockies are absolute feces.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 16, 2013)

snook24 said:


> I'm sick of taking slides down some mountains haha so I'm debating on trying a high top cleat of some kind. Has anyone tried this for the steep mountains? Pros and cons?



My dad had the bright idea of trying this on a bear hunt with a pair of those logging boots with the spikes on the bottom. After a hundred yards, he had leaves packed up in them six inches deep and was busting his butt every other step. I'm sure cleats would give you a similar experience.


----------



## snook24 (Jan 16, 2013)

Rockys are defiantly junk I was just putting it nicely so I didn't get myself worked up again on that brand lol and I've gotten better with my footing it's just the occasional slip I'm trying to avoid. That would have really been bad for that to happen while turkey hunting especially in the mountains lol and NC that's a great point! That's the last thing I'd wanna have to do is clean out build up ever other step!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jan 16, 2013)

isn't there a company that makes "spikes" that strap on the bottom of your boots?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 16, 2013)

NorthGaHunter said:


> Try danner boots with the danner bob sole



This^^^ Get you a good pair of Danner Pronghorns and have at it. No matter how much tread you have there are times when the leaves are so thick your gonna slip. It is just part of hunting the mtns. I bust my tail many times a year, luckily I have not broke anything yet.


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Jan 16, 2013)

In time, the Danner Bob's  will start to break off in time but about that time they are getting ready to be refurbished.  The sole should never come off.  In fact, the boots I have now which I bought in 2007, have about 4 or 5 of the little bob's missing.  It's about time to send them back to get redone.  $150 should get you new gortex liners, new lasts, new soles, etc.  I have sent back about 4 pairs to get reburbished since the mid 90's.

Yes you will still slip up some but not every other step like most other boots like rubber bottom pack boots.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 16, 2013)

I just bought the last pair of boots I will need for many seasons.  Meindl Perfekt!


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jan 16, 2013)

My Solomon hiking boots have never let me down.

http://soldiersystems.net/tag/salomon/


----------



## buckeroo (Jan 17, 2013)

Killer Kyle said:


> I am looking for some new boots for this upcoming season as well, and I'm thinking about trying some Merrells.  They have three different models with some decent tread:  Moabs, Geomorphs, and Phoenix.  Here is a link:
> 
> http://www.merrell.com/US/en-US/Mobile/Product.mvc.aspx/30585M



I have spent the last two bear seasons and about 300 mountain miles in the Merrells below. They are phenomenal.

http://www.merrell.com/US/en-US/Mobile/Product.mvc.aspx/16674M


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 17, 2013)

buckeroo said:


> I have spent the last two bear seasons and about 300 mountain miles in the Merrells below. They are phenomenal.
> 
> http://www.merrell.com/US/en-US/Mobile/Product.mvc.aspx/16674M



I have a pair of Merrells that are great boots.


----------



## bowyer (Jan 17, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> I have a pair of Merrells that are great boots.



Another vote for Merrell Hiking boots----with merino wool socks


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 18, 2013)

bowyer said:


> Another vote for Merrell Hiking boots----with merino wool socks



Merino wool is the way to go.  I owned a pair of Blackhawk merino wool socks, and they were the best socks I have ever owned.  They are pricy at $16.00 per pair, but well worth the investment.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 18, 2013)

buckeroo said:


> I have spent the last two bear seasons and about 300 mountain miles in the Merrells below. They are phenomenal.
> 
> http://www.merrell.com/US/en-US/Mobile/Product.mvc.aspx/16674M



Hey buck, are those Moabs waterproof? Their website doesn't give a definate answer regarding whether or not they are waterproof.  They said they are resistant enough for light rains, or puddles, but I often cross creeks.  What has been your experience buckeroo?


----------



## buckeroo (Jan 19, 2013)

Killer Kyle said:


> Hey buck, are those Moabs waterproof? Their website doesn't give a definate answer regarding whether or not they are waterproof.  They said they are resistant enough for light rains, or puddles, but I often cross creeks.  What has been your experience buckeroo?



Theses are Gore-Tex which, in theory, makes them waterproof, but they do leak a little after they get really good and soaked. Overall, I am pleased with their waterproofing. I plan on getting new boots this year for mnt. hunting and using these as spares. These have started to stank a little and I can't quite get the smell to go away.


----------



## deadend (Jan 24, 2013)

Never worn cleats but wear cork boots with regularity.  No better footwear for steep and slick.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 26, 2013)

I guess Im just lucky, but my rocky side zip smake boots have been great for me.  WAY better than Redheads I had before.  BUT, Im on flat ground here in the south of GA.  But, Im 240 Lbs and walk plenty during turkey season.  Going on season 4 I think.  Maybe I start looking into replacements before I HAVE to hurry and replace huh...


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Feb 1, 2013)

dude I hunt stephens & rabun counties, I have hiking boots wearing merrell thermo 6 right now-water proof & very aggresive tread that's what you need I've always wore this type-merrell or asolo


----------



## JohnK (Feb 2, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> This^^^ Get you a good pair of Danner Pronghorns and have at it. No matter how much tread you have there are times when the leaves are so thick your gonna slip. It is just part of hunting the mtns. I bust my tail many times a year, luckily I have not broke anything yet.



I like mine, lots of comfort and support. Very good for up and down terrain.


----------



## Coastie (Feb 2, 2013)

deadend said:


> Never worn cleats but wear cork boots with regularity.  No better footwear for steep and slick.



These boots have been worn by loggers for generations and work fine for them. I've never used them but from everything I've read about them they should be great. The tops are high enough to provide lots of support and with a little break in time on even ground could be what you want.


----------



## snook24 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the great ideas!


----------



## ccfrasstchief (Feb 23, 2013)

http://www.whitesboots.com/index.php?dispatch=categories.view&category_id=471 

He's what ya need


----------



## Hunter1357 (Feb 23, 2013)

I have never even thought about that before! that is actuly smart! get more traction when you going up a hill, Thats an idea though!


----------

